# Canada Live Expo in London



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

For those who dont know. There is a Canada Live expo happening this weekend (18th/19th september 2010) at the business design center (near to Angel Station). Tickets are £10 for 2 people (which covers both dates). Check out the website for more details: Canada Live!-Home. Hurry as there arent many tickets left.


----------

